# Objekte in einen Vektor speichern



## greezie (19. Jun 2005)

Hallo Leute,

könnt ihr mir anhand eines Beispielproggies deutlich machen, wie ich Objekte in einen Vektor bekomme?

Im Objekt ist z.B. atuo = "BMW" und farbe = "rot".

nun soll dies in einen einzigen Vektor.

wie geht das?

danke, euer treuer ahnungsloser greezie


----------



## Roar (19. Jun 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/Vector.html#add(E)


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jun 2005)

Ich weiß nicht. Mir gefällt schon der Ansatz nicht.
Schreibe doch eine Klasse Auto und kapsle dort die Eigenschaften von einem Auto. Dazu schreibst du get()- und set()-Methoden und legst die Eigenschaften in Instanzvariablen ab bzw. liest sie dort aus.
Und in einer weiteren Klasse integrierst du einen Vector bzw. ArrayList und fügst dort über Methoden Auto-Objekte in den Vector, bzw. liest sie aus. So ist es auch möglich mal die Autos zu vergleichen oder zu sortieren.
Zum Hinzufügen und Auslesen von Objekten guckst du dir die Beschreibungen der Klassen Vector bzw. ArrayList mal in der API-Doc an.


----------



## greezie (19. Jun 2005)

wie es theoretisch geht weiss ich.

ich krieg das nur nicht praktisch hin.


ein kleines beispiel proggie würde mir enorm helfen.

danke, greezie


----------



## bygones (19. Jun 2005)

Buch aufschlagen - nachschauen bei Klassen  :wink: 


```
public class Auto {
  private String marke;
  private String farbe;

  public Auto(String m, String f) {
    marke = m;
    farbe = f;
  }

  // Methoden
}

public class WhatEver {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
   List<Auto> autos = new Vector<Auto>();
   autos.add(new Auto("BMW, "rot"));
}
```


----------

